# Making a Fantasy track with Spitfire Abbey Road One!



## tzilla (Feb 25, 2021)

Iconic trumpets! Agile strings! ....After they released the new low strings and woodwinds add-on to Abbey Road One and put it back to the introductory price, i revisited it and decided to jump in. I really like the sound. Using only Abbey Road One to 'road' test it, I think it did a great job of pulling off this fantasy vibe.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 25, 2021)

tzilla said:


> after they released the new low strings and woodwinds add-on to Abbey Road One and put it back to the introductory price, i revisited it and decided to jump in. I really like the sound. Using only Abbey Road One to 'road' test it, I think did a great job of pulling off this fantasy vibe.



This is a really fantastic video - and demo piece of AR1. One of the best I've heard. Love your channel!


----------



## tzilla (Feb 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This is a really fantastic video - and demo piece of AR1. One of the best I've heard. Love your channel!


Thank you SO much 😊


----------

